
Real-Life 'Invisibility Cloak' Explained - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMIdVtb8oEM
======
amayne
This has been used in magic for years and was introduced by Lubbor Fiedler as
“Lubor’s Lens.” (I have a few by my desk. I contemplated making a large one as
part of a television special I recently shot.)

